# Aston Martin Employee Open Day



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi,

We had an open day at work at the end of September. I have put some photos of the day on photo bucket.

AML Open Day

Album password is AMOD2009


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Some nice photos there, looked like a good day out.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice pics. They still not cleaned their LeMans car? Was dirty at Goodwood Festival and I was thinking then "Hope they can get those baked on flies off now......."


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Mini 360 said:


> Nice pics. They still not cleaned their LeMans car? Was dirty at Goodwood Festival and I was thinking then "Hope they can get those baked on flies off now......."


It will stay dirty!


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Awsome Pics.

Nice Work


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

I am a big fan of Aston's and there were some really nice pictures in there, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Max-T said:


> I am a big fan of Aston's and there were some really nice pictures in there, thanks for sharing!


No problem


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Mint :thumb: 



Thanks for sharing Warren


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

W14RRN said:


> It will stay dirty!


I seen it at japfest and was wondering why it hadn't been cleaned, can you fill us in warren on why they wont clean it?

Cracking pics mate :thumb::thumb: somehow i dont think a honda open day would have the same appeal :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

I even came back for a second look at the pics


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

my friend painted the one that was used in james bond (the one with no door). That one made it back alive i see. all the others got crushed


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

wedgie said:


> I seen it at japfest and was wondering why it hadn't been cleaned, can you fill us in warren on why they wont clean it?
> 
> Cracking pics mate :thumb::thumb: somehow i dont think a honda open day would have the same appeal :lol::lol::lol:


I am not to sure why exactly it hasn't been cleaned. At a guess I think it is because it is being used as a show car and gives it that 'straight off the track' look!! :car:

Thanks for all the comments.

Warren


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Garry Spight said:


> my friend painted the one that was used in james bond (the one with no door). That one made it back alive i see. all the others got crushed


Cool. Does he work at Gaydon?


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

No he paints for the films. he painted that out in italy


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

here is a pic of the car work in progress 

Quantum of solace I believe


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

Fantastic pics......

I know they have to do it, but its a crime to see the crash test car!!!!!!!!


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Excellent pics, i've been around most of the Bentley site and its a lot like AM, the whole place just feels like something special is going on... not a bit like run of the mill manufacturers where the cars are churned out 10 a penny.

Personally, i'd rather have the LeMans racer with the track dirt and flies still intact. Theres something very cool about a racer that has actually raced and not just sat as a show piece.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Holy crap that one seven seven looks stunning!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Some lovely pictures there:thumb:

Just got back from a few days in the Scottish Borders and AM were having some sort of conference at the hotel I was staying in and saw these lovelies parked outside. As it was my birthday I asked the GF if this was my present and did I just have to pick the colour:lol:

They also had a Transit Van decked out in AM livery but it wasn't worth a photo
View attachment 10108


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mother-Goose said:


> Holy crap that one seven seven looks stunning!


Sure does mate, it's certianly getting closer to be seen on the road now, have to say it looks like the forthcoming face-lift Aston Martin's will have a fair bit to live up too...........:doublesho


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Reall enjoyed the photos, thanks mate. I like the yellow one on the water :thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

mattastra said:


> Reall enjoyed the photos, thanks mate. I like the yellow one on the water :thumb:


No problem :thumb:


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

That was great to look through. The one-77 is amazing to see. AM has so many great cars and their Rapide is 100 times better than the porsche effort. Love the zegato too.
One day, hmmmmmmm


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Steve Burnett said:


> That was great to look through. The one-77 is amazing to see. AM has so many great cars and their Rapide is 100 times better than the porsche effort. Love the zegato too.
> One day, hmmmmmmm


I agree about the Rapide :thumb:

The Zagato still look good. I still haven't seen 1 on the road. There was only 99 made though :argie:


----------

